# torn acl



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

well shoot..we went for a walk last week,and Sammy came home limping...the vet said he has fully torn his acl..and requires surgery..any one ever done this?and which type of surgery did you have?he said he needs to be very quiet[leash walked] for 2 months afterwards..hes a very tall active golden..his previous owner was a long distant runner,so was he...evidently its wasnt the best for his knees.any advise would be greatly appreciated..!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna2*

Luna2

So sorry to hear about Sammy. Smooch, our girl had the TPLO surgery on her torn acl at age of 10 years old. Our vet felt it was the most stable surgery for her-they put screws and a plate in - she weighed 60 lbs. Her recovery was fairly quick. She even stepped lightly on the leg the day after surgery.
The other surgery for the torn ACL is the suture surgery-I know it costs less, but the vet felt the TPLO was better for Smooch.

I know that lots of people on here have beeen through the TPLO or suture surgery. The TPLO takes a specialist to perform.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2084&aid=474

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=76289

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=76291


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Luna2, boy do we know what you're going through! Our Lily just had surgery a week ago for both of her torn ACLs in her back knees. Her right knee was completely torn and her left one was partially torn. They did the same surgery on both knees at the same time. They essentially recreated the ligaments with really thick fishing line and she is now on bed rest for 3 months while the scar tissue forms over the recreated ligaments and makes them stronger. I'm happy to say that though she looks pretty funny with her shaved legs and bum, she is already walking easier. There's no limp! She is on very restricted activity for the next 3 months...only outside to potty or to lie down and no stairs at all. This is pretty new to her because she is usually a very active girl! At the advice of helpful people on this forum we bought the "Help 'em Up Harness" which has been an absolute lifesaver. We can carry her up and down the stairs with it and can help her outside to potty. We found that after 4 days she was feeling a lot better and wanting to play and such, but she seems to know she needs to be taking it easy. Her stamina isn't back yet so usually after she potties, she's quite happy to go back to her bed and chill out or fall asleep. Anyway, I hope this helps and if you want further details just PM me and I'll be happy to answer what I can!


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

thank you!.Karen what was the recovery time for Snobear?.yes,my vet said there is about a thousand dolllar difference between the 2 surgeries...his other knee is ok..but not great..and he seemed to think we should act quickly..as to not stress the good knee...he doesnt use his bad leg at all...wow PB&J,both at the same time?..that is probably the surgery we will opt for...as we will most likely need to do the other one at some time....Im glad you dog is recovering so quickly..poor Sammy..of course it has to happen just as the weather is getting nice[finally!]..fortunetly we dont have alot of stairs,and wont have to worry about snow and ice.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I do not have any advise for you, but I too am sorry to read about Sammy's torn acl.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's had ACL surgery on both of her knees, the 2nd one 1-1/2 years after the first. They do tend to come in pairs, due to the good knee having to compensate for the bad one. 

We did the double-strand both times, like PB&J. She's done really well, no need for re-do's. She does have a bit of arthritis now in her knees, and that's one reason your vet recommends that you act quickly. I think it's important to reduce the amount of joint damage ... though I think some degree of arthritis is inevitable with any type of joint injury.

You'll be surprised how quickly he bounces back after surgery. The hardest part, aside from the first couple of days after surgery, is keeping them calm for a couple of months.

Be careful with the water when you bring him home from the hospital. Measured amounts every 1/2 hour until he's relaxed and settled in again.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so sorry, wish him well in his surgery and recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna2*

Luna2

Smooch did really well and she was 10 years old.
I think it was about a week-10 days before we could take a short walk. 
We had to be careful that she did not do 
stairs or jump up on furniture, or run to the door.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My Lhasa Apso had surgery on his ACL a couple of months ago. I knew that increased his risk of the second one tearing, and sure enough, Wednesday I got the money to pay off the first surgery, and Thursday he started limping on the other leg. Surgery is scheduled for Monday morning.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> My Lhasa Apso had surgery on his ACL a couple of months ago. I knew that increased his risk of the second one tearing, and sure enough, Wednesday I got the money to pay off the first surgery, and Thursday he started limping on the other leg. Surgery is scheduled for Monday morning.


That's terrible! 

I hope Sammy and Lousiana's lhasa apso have successful surgeries and speedy recoveries.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> My Lhasa Apso had surgery on his ACL a couple of months ago. I knew that increased his risk of the second one tearing, and sure enough, Wednesday I got the money to pay off the first surgery, and Thursday he started limping on the other leg. Surgery is scheduled for Monday morning.


I'm so sorry to hear that; that's just rotten! Wishing him a very smooth recovery!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't know too much about this but some orthopedic surgeons are doing ACL surgeries and stem cell transplants at the same time. Here's the website, with a pre-warning that it isn't a cheap procedure:

Dog Arthritis | Hip Dysplasia | Arthritis | Canine | Stem Cells | Elbow | Joints | Feline | Tendons | Ligaments


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear this.... unfortunately as you see, not too uncommon. I too had TPLO's done on Maxine, both knees, 18 months apart. 

TPLO is a good procedure does require remodeling of the bone. There is also another technique where they wire a figure 8 to stabilize the knee. The second procedure is a good procedure, a bit less expensive. However a HIGHLY active dog the recommend the TPLO. My girlfriends mixed breed dog had the second procedure. She is a big, Dane, Lab, boxer mix. She has been just fine is now over 15 years old. 

Our surgeon told us, post op Max would be able to do everything she could before her surgery. I do know she never limped behind again, was able to keep up with my younger dogs fine. She did "lose a step", but I tend to think it was age not her knees. She was 8.5 for knee one almost 10 for knee #2. She died of osteosarcoma at almost 13, her legs were never a problem again. Her osteo was in her mouth. 

I have friend who has a German Shepard who had a TPLO, and competes in agilty. Kip earned his MACH last year, and qualified 3 years in a row for Agiilty Nationals. He is coming 10.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

oh no Loisiana,Im so sorry...that would be my luck!!!!..thank you for your well wishes...Sammy is going in on thursday..I hope his other knee holds up...hes really pouting right now since Im trying to keep him quiet...really going to be a challenge after the surgery!


----------

